# 12/13 Skis....



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2012)

*12/13 Skis....and new? AT Bindings*

EDITED:...
So right now in June there are already some nice looking skis out there for the upcoming season.  Add to that the new AT bindings that must be working for someone..y/n?
If snow comes to the NE....the skiing should really be fun.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 1, 2012)

There is a lot of very good skis coming out next season. I have skied a bunch of them.


----------



## Nick (Jun 1, 2012)

Any new technologies? Is the trend continuing to fatten?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philpug (Jun 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> Any new technologies? Is the trend continuing to fatten?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Actually a lot of very good east coast skis coming next year. The 80-85mm category has been stale for the past few years. For 13, three skis really stand out...

Nordica FireArrow 84 EDT
Kastle MX83
Blizzard Magnum 8.5 (and 8.0)


----------



## bigbog (Jun 2, 2012)

Yet another Kastle Phil!!! (<-- intended as a "Phil salivating" icon)...they must be doing something right.  Would be nice to demo.  I'd like to see what some of the indies are pricing their _Pre-season_s at....  *EDIT:  Think you're right...about there being some interesting skis come Fall....


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2012)

I am going custom from skilogik.  I will be designing while on vaca in Nantucket next week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2012)

just the custom graphics or full custom design?


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> just the custom graphics or full custom design?


 

Full custom.    I am thinking of going with tail and tip rocker with some camber.  Probably 100 to 110 underfoot.  I will finalize after talking with the ski designer.  
Graphics will be of course a Cannon theme.

25th anniversary from the wife and trip to use them on.


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 4, 2012)

I will not be on the market for skis for a few years. However, I thought my next ski was going to be a Rossi Super 7 until I saw this new bad boy, the Rossi Squad 7:

http://blistergearreview.com/gear-reviews/rossignol-squad-7

I'll have to put on massive weight to drive these 190 cm bad boys.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Full custom.    I am thinking of going with tail and tip rocker with some camber.  Probably 100 to 110 underfoot.  I will finalize after talking with the ski designer.
> Graphics will be of course a Cannon theme.
> 
> 25th anniversary from the wife and trip to use them on.



nice.  where will the trip portion of the gift take you?

I wouldn't trust my lack of engineering knowledge in designing an entire ski from scratch.

Maybe I'll suggest my wife get me the Ullr's Rockered Chariot as a 3rd anniversary present.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> nice. where will the trip portion of the gift take you?
> 
> I wouldn't trust my lack of engineering knowledge in designing an entire ski from scratch.
> 
> Maybe I'll suggest my wife get me the Ullr's Rockered Chariot as a 3rd anniversary present. :lol:


 

Was thinking of Montana but I really want to go Heli skiing.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone offering skis that aren't rockered? :lol:?


----------



## bigbog (Jun 6, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I am going custom from skilogik.  I will be designing while on vaca in Nantucket next week.



Interesting, I see Praxis will be doing that as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2012)

rexreo7 said:


> HI myself Rexreo
> I will advice you to buy Delirium Garmont this new boots are dam good
> but it will cost you  $750 - $820 . But when you look at these boots you will forgot everything.



Right because one pair of boots is perfect for everyone. :dunce:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2012)

rexreo7 said:


> HI myself Rexreo
> I will advice you to buy Delirium Garmont this new boots are dam good
> but it will cost you  $750 - $820 . But when you look at these boots you will forgot everything.



Do you think suggesting certain ski boots will contribute to Alzheimer's is a good marketing strategy?


----------



## Nick (Jun 8, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Full custom.    I am thinking of going with tail and tip rocker with some camber.  Probably 100 to 110 underfoot.  I will finalize after talking with the ski designer.
> Graphics will be of course a Cannon theme.
> 
> 25th anniversary from the wife and trip to use them on.



I want to make some AZ custom graphics haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Jun 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> I want to make some AZ custom graphics haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I will throw some ad space on them.  How much for the space?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2012)

And Shredder parts relates to ski boots how?


----------



## Nick (Jun 8, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I will throw some ad space on them.  How much for the space?



I'll give you $200 if you get an AlpineZone tattoo.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'll give you $200 if you get an AlpineZone tattoo.



$200 on the skis?


----------



## Philpug (Jun 9, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Anyone offering skis that aren't rockered? :lol:?



The previously mentioned Nordica 84 EDT and the Kastle MX83 are two. But when you are seeing "rocker" on FIS legal race skis...It is here to stay.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 9, 2012)

Philpug said:


> The previously mentioned Nordica 84 EDT and the Kastle MX83 are two. But when you are seeing "rocker" on FIS legal race skis...It is here to stay.



Who put it on their FIS skis?  Atomic put it on their cheater race stock for next year.  I preferred my 11/12' Atomic Race GS over the 12/13's with the rocker.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 10, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Who put it on their FIS skis?  Atomic put it on their cheater race stock for next year.  I preferred my 11/12' Atomic Race GS over the 12/13's with the rocker.



Rossignol.


----------

